# Morning in the corn!



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Went out yesterday morning hunting a corn field stacked with geese!The field was pretty narrow and had a cooly(sp) running through it, so the birds didnt have a lot of room to land until we completly changed our spread...and IT WORKED!

Here is a video clip of the hunt...im by no means a professional cameraman, but it just gives you an idea of the birds that were in the area, and the birds you see, werent even half that came to the field!






5 man limit of honkers-one of the best hunts of my short hunting life!









2 of my buddies...just being 2 of my buddies!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

That looks like it was a fun hunt! The goose that was walking around in the dekes towards the end of the clip looks like he has a sore foot by the way he was walking. I take it that you guys already had your limit by then?


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

LOve the MN camo shutty, nice hunt.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like a blast, hidin in the standing corn.... Thanks for sharin the vid...


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice work! Looking sexy as always Shutt!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey grove...in the picture it goes Nick, Allan, myself, and COLE...hes the one in the minnesota camo...And no we didnt have our limit yet, we just had a couple hundred birds comming, so we decided to not call, and just watch the show! we eventually had a flock of 6 come and land damn near in the standing corn, so the 5 of us took all those 6 birds, then shot at the birds that took off that were in our spread...

After the hunt, we went to a freinds hunting cabin, he was like, were you guys hunting by so and so's place? we said yeah why?

He was like no kiddin? we were drivin along the highway headin back to the cabin, and there was a fricken goose walking down the middle of the highway!!! hahahah! It was one of the few cripples during our early morning terrible shooting...


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like a good time......


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

How sweet it would be to shoot from a standing position. Great vid


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

mshutt said:


> He was like no kiddin? we were drivin along the highway headin back to the cabin, and there was a fricken goose walking down the middle of the highway!!! hahahah! It was one of the few cripples during our early morning terrible shooting...


so i see you didnt count that into your limit? i couldnt blame you though if it flew off regularly then dropped. ive seen some geese do that. not being sarcastic either.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice hunt guys.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice hunt. you should show a vid of u actually killing the hinkers. and u should bring me with u sometime.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice hunt, great pics and vid im pretty jealous


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like a fun hunt ! Nice video. Where were you hunting ? North of Mandan along the Missouri ?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are almost on the Minn Border!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

nice hunt...


----------

